# 32 weeks with period type pain



## tot (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi 

I am 32 weeks with my second baby. I had a show in my first pregnancy at 37 + 3 and went into labour at 38 weeks. For the last few days i have been having alot of period type pain and lower back ache. I have always had quite strong braxton hicks but nothing regular. The period pain is constant & is now keeping me awake at night as i am so uncomfortable. Is this normal or could it be a sign of things happening a bit early?

thanks

Tot


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it sounds as though everything is just stretching, but if it gets any worse or starts to cone and go in a pattern, you need to ring the hospital,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

